# Kribs in a community tank?



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Love kribs and I'd like to add a pair to my 65 gallon community tank. It's quite heavily planted and houses several types of tetra, otos, a bristlenose, and some cories.

Anyone have experience with them in a community tank? My main concern are the cories.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*kribs*

hey there i have kribs in my 55 gallon with discuss , cories and cardinals , and no probs they do some chasing but have not seen anything out of wack 
if u do it give them a cave of some sort .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine do well with bigger mates too.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had a pair (fully grown) in a 55 gallon community before. no problems at all. they chased other fish away from their cave, but that was all. That tank was eventually converted to african cichlids, and there were fine with them as well. I did have to find them a new home eventually though. the cihclids started kicking them out of their cave  but for the most part they were quite peacful and a nice addition to a community tank, so long as it's large enough. I wouldn't put them in a 20 gallon community for example...


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Looks like I'll be taking my old coconut cave out of the closet and trying a pair.


----------

